# Introducing my tank



## catweazle

Introducing my tank (one of my tanks). I hope you will call it Dutch style...

160cmx50cmx50cm (400l, so about 92 gallon)
4 x 58 watt (T8) when photo's were taken, nowadays 5
DIY CO2
Additives like KNO3, KH2PO4.

This year I have to empty this (twice), because we will redecorate our living. It's my greatest fear, because I know I'll have to start again.










Details from 22-01-2010

































Details from 22-12-2009


----------



## RapidSixGuns

absolutely stunning tank with healthy, bushy, nice sized plants. you certainly have the green thumb. i noticed that the pic of cats have collars by 2 of them. i take it that they've moved on. my condolences.


----------



## endgin33

Beautiful work! Excellent colors and texture. What is the orange plant with the rough leaf edges? It is spectacular! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catweazle

Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba"


----------



## endgin33

Thanks!


----------



## Pejc

Great work!


----------



## doubleott05

thats not dutch.... thats super dutch!!!!!!


----------



## pminister

that looks stunning. but whats tripping me out is you are using DIY Co2...... Are you using the DIY Yeat Method ? If so can we have look at your setup and how you are diffusing it? please and thanks


----------



## catweazle

Beauty is in the eye of....

This tanks needs a lot of fine-tuning before it can be called a real Dutch style tank. At this point I like it, but I know I made some mistakes when I compare it with the real top-of-the-bill Dutch scapers who attend the yearly club-contest. Think about the Lobelia. It does not go from low to high. Or in other words, there are strict rules for Dutch scaping.

Beneath you'll find a photo from the my friend and winner 2008, Willem van Wezel. That's a real Dutch scape (200cm length, so 200/2.54=78inch)









source: http://www.nbat.nl

My DIY CO2 is a bottle (1.5 liter), with water, yeast, sugar, some fertilizer for indoor plants. It last a week. It is now diffused by a wooden "airstone", this gif more fine (granular) bubbles. I must admit that I use on non-regular base fluid C. THe product do not have a MSDS, but we all think it must be a kinf of solution of polycycloglutaracetal, but is has never been proven.

Tonight I'll take some pics.


----------



## rjfurbank

Beautiful tank--love the colors! Thanks for posting--will look forward to the updated pics.

Like the shrimp too--must be really helpful on keeping detritus, etc. to a minimum.


----------



## catweazle

These are Neocaridina heteropoda (sp. Red), old name is Neocaridina denticulata sinensis.

They do not do as much work as a Caridina japonica to algea, but the Red Cherry Shrimp I think it's called in the US, is a quick breeder, and is nice to watch.


----------



## PeterE

I love all the color, especially your lotus and P. Palustris! Do you have a moss wall background on the tank? It looks like it. Really nice!


----------



## pminister

catweazle said:


> My DIY CO2 is a bottle (1.5 liter), with water, yeast, sugar, some fertilizer for indoor plants. It last a week. It is now diffused by a wooden "airstone", this gif more fine (granular) bubbles. I must admit that I use on non-regular base fluid C. THe product do not have a MSDS, but we all think it must be a kinf of solution of polycycloglutaracetal, but is has never been proven.
> Tonight I'll take some pics.


What do you mean by using a non-regular base Fluid C?


----------



## catweazle

No, it is a standard brown background which is used for

Microsorium pteropus brassii ("small leaves" ?)
Microsorium pteropus latifolia
Microsorium pteropus windelov

And on some old leafs Cladaphora. But the worst problem is Utricularia gibba. I got it with some plants, now I have to get rid of it. A lesser problem is Caloglossa. Do not know where that came from, but it is also a species you do not want. In the attachment you see Calaglossa with measurement in cm (1"=2.54cm)


----------



## catweazle

@pminister,
I do not think I may name a brand beside Seachem. In Holland there is an alternative for Seachem Excell. Seachem has a MSDS. The brand in Holland not. We think the products resemble each other.

Normally you should dose it each day. I do not. Only when I have time/take time. So you have to take in account that beside DIY CO2, I use an second source of C.


----------



## pminister

catweazle said:


> @pminister,
> I do not think I may name a brand beside Seachem. In Holland there is an alternative for Seachem Excell. Seachem has a MSDS. The brand in Holland not. We think the products resemble each other.
> 
> Normally you should dose it each day. I do not. Only when I have time/take time. So you have to take in account that beside DIY CO2, I use an second source of C.


C = Carbon gotcha  Just wasnt sure what you meant by it.

Are you using any special substrate at the bottom ?

Also since you are using 4 x T8 bulbs, are the bulbs in specific color ratings ?

Seeing the results you got, I feel like attempting at creating a Dutch Style tank for my 70G gallon tank that has been sitting empty for 6 months now.


----------



## catweazle

Just plain sand. 

front 890
front middle 840
back middle 840
back 890

And nowadays

back back 890

The 890 is a aquarelle, so 10000K. The 840 is 4000 K. 830 (3000k) is also used but that is IMHO to yellow.

Most of the Dutch use 840 en 865 (6500K).

I hope the numbers corresponds with the numbers in the States.


----------



## pminister

Not that it is heavily important, but how are you filtering you tank ?



You are a saint @catweazle ! Didn't think such beauty was attainable with a simple setup like yours, I though this was a complete high tech setup. With expensive equipment, and a strict regiment of dosing.

That's it by the end of August, I shall have a Journal setup for everyone to see. Thanks for the inspiration.

Also can't wait for more pics........  You can never get enough of tank shots. This is what the green fever does to you...lol


----------



## Tausendblatt

Caloglossa looks neato frito, where can I find information about it? Is it a freshwater red/brown seaweed? Er actually that'd make it a macro-alga. Does it attach to supports like an epiphyte, or does it float freely like cheato algae? Or, possibly, does it only grow on leaves?

Lovely dutch aquascape. I love the lovely textures. It looks even lovelier from the room shot.

It is a Great tank, I was wondering why there were so many rhyzoids on the java ferns on the back.


----------



## catweazle

@pminister

EHEIM professional III 250 (2071) (950 l/h)
EHEIM professional 2226 (950 l/h)

@Tausendblatt
I'll hope I understand your question. See the attachment. I think that you labeled the red algea as rhyzoids.

It took us a long time to id this Caloglossa species. You wanted more information. I hope I made the right assumption based on your name:

http://www.aquamax.de/HG06UG12.htm

It don't grow on leaves, but it wil use them as an anchor.

This one is also interesting:
http://translate.google.com/transla....php?p3249,caloglossa-cf-beccarii&sl=pl&tl=nl

It is the Dutch translation of a Polish site, where the sell it to my big surprise.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Beautiful plants buddy, I like it.


----------



## MiKlo

Nice tank Catweazle 
Love the colors you've used. Not a real dutch aquascape but still very nice! Maybe WvW can fix it for you  

Enne...welkom hier op het forum Robert


----------



## catweazle

@Miklo,
I did warn that it is not a real Dutch scape... But you are talking Dutch to me.... Do I know you?  Hi Mike!

@pminister

I promised photos from my CO2 bottle. I did attached them.

Do not ask me how the bottle cap is altered, I bought it at the club. As recipe I use about 200 gram sugar, 3.5 gram instant yeast (corresponding with 12 gram fresh yeast), a drop of fertilisator and plain water. Hot (not boiling), so the proces wil start sooner.

I do not weigh the sugar, so each week it can be a different amount, it can be to much, cause yeast kills itself during the proces. Other recipe exists, involving gelatin. Search on the internet or this forum.

In the tube I put a check valve (I do not know the correct wordt, but it prevents water getting into the bottle). It is diffused by a wooden airstone. In the past I used a little pump beneath the water to diffuse it. But there are many possibilities, by example a "CO2-sausage". When you navigate to this Dutch site, you will see a picture. The foam let the bubbles stay longer in the water. Or another possibility you find on this Dutch site. At the end of the page you'll find pictures. I think this kind of solutions are also known somewhere on this forum, but "this grumpy old man" is a bit lazy today.

When using DIY CO2, the main problem is, that it is not controllable. You can not shut it down. A long time each nigth I took the cap from the bottle. When I did forget it, I learned that was not nescesary in my case. An explanation is that the bottle is placed near the balasts for the lights. At night those ar cold, so the proces works much slower.

Still this does not mean, that it is normal to add CO2 at night. It is NOT.

Then my dosing regime I always plan  in the morning:

Su 30% WC, new bottle DIY CO2
Mo Fertilizer + liquid C
Tue KNO3 + KH2PO4
Wed Fertilizer + liquid C
Thi KNO3 + KH2PO4
Fri Fertilizer + liquid C
Sat KNO3 + KH2PO4

KNO3 50mg/500ml -> 100 ppm
KH2PO4 10 mg/500ml -> 20 ppm

KNO3 wil be 15-20ml, so I add about 3,5 mg/L total (presumed my tank has 350L)
KH2PO4 wil be 7-12 ml, so I add about max 0,5 mg/L

I tried several fertilizers. The one I use is cheap, no brand.

But in the morning I'm sometimes late. So I add nothing. Sometimes I ask myself the question if the adding is a Placebo effect for me. Which there is not. And somewhere there is a small echo of 10:1.

And yesterday I did the WC I had to do last sunday. The next will be the sunday after coming sunday. I think.

I do not measure water parameters. I do not have the equipment, and I gave up on drop tests. I can not read them, in winter the light is different so I wil read them different and when I ask somebody else they give a different interpretation.

When I do a WC, I also do some prunings. I did a rather rude pruning yesterday. So it looks now like this:


----------



## catweazle

A very long time ago I introduced my tank. Then I started redecorating the living. Result? Tank in the hallway, and big problems with the cabinet.

At this stage the new cabinet is almost ready, tomorrow my new tank will be delivered: 169x59x59 or in inch 66,5x 23,2 x 23,2. About 200 liters more then the old one.

So in a while, I can start al over again. (in a strange way this last sentence is for me always associated with a song from "War of the worlds" )


----------



## catweazle

At saturday the cabinet was delivered. So now I can start with the electricity and in a month the scaping can begin. At last....


----------



## Aquaticz

Watching with anticipation.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

are you catweazle from aquaplantexchange?


----------



## catweazle

Baaie goed geraden.

Or in English, yes, indeed.


----------



## Tex Gal

Your old tank was beautiful!!! I love all the color mix. Whether Dutch or not, who cares? It had such beauty!! What was the foreground plant on the left side front?

I see you have quite an upgrade with your new tank. Interesting stand. Aren't you going to miss being able to see it from all sides? I think I'd have to use it as some sort of room divider so I could at least see both sides.


----------



## catweazle

The "yellow" plant at the left is _Hottonia inflata "aurea"_. A cultivar.

The stand, cabinet, with one side open is used frequently in The Netherlands. When I took part at some contest, one of the most common comment and always returning was "close the sides because they reflects, mirrors".

But for the "good times... The most beautiful picture ever made of my old tank. It's made by a colleague-aquarium keeper. The effect comes from my dinner table which is completely made of glass.









Foto made by Jaap


----------



## catweazle

I could write a lot. I will just show the progress (if it is there). Once again, I'm not capable to create great pictures. One excuse. The plants in my old tank had a hard time, so I didn't start well

10-10-10 Started the tank

17-10









20-10









25-11-10









26-11-10









27-11









29-11


----------



## Barbapappa

Looks good! I like the way the widelov looks on the backwall, but are you not afraid it will be home to a lot of alge so close under the lights?

Jammer van die thermometer  (shame about the thermometer)


----------



## catweazle

The Windelov is a Bolbitis. I will see what will happen with it. If it does not function in 2 weeks or so, the plant will get another home.

The thermometer will disapear in the coming month. It is the first time I use an external heater, so I want to be sure it works fine. 

The plan is now to do only pruning and when the grow has realy started to change the number of plants, not the number of species, just creating room between the groups.


----------



## thebopmeister

Wow - I love it.


----------



## AguaVerde

Very cool progression shots, nice visual journal you've created. 

I notice that your tank looks cloudy, I've had that happen myself and it I cleared it up by doing a blackout for 72 hrs and an immediate 75% water change. It felt like a whole new tank afterwards with the crystal clear water. There were no losses of fish or anything so it's a pretty non-invasive way to address the cloudy problem if you wish to go for it.


----------



## catweazle

Thnx,

Could be a method AguaVerde. But at this point I still don't know what the reason is. Some possible causes:

- I'v got a 2000 l/h and 1200 l/h external filters and a internal 1000 l/h pump for the CO2 reactor in combination with sand, so at this point I am searching for a good flowdirection
- External filters do not do the work (maybe a medium change is needed)
- Growth must really start so the plants will do their work
- Sand maybe not completely washed out
- Too little WC. (25% weekly)

I'm still thinking. And trying to get the feel with this new tank.

You have to take in account that when I started the tank, my old tank completely "crashed". So in three days there were fish swimming in the new tank. Not the start I wanted, did forsee. A realy bad start. 

I'm now changing one of the parameters at the time. Which will include a total blackout when needed.


----------



## AguaVerde

The thing with green water is that although it's algae it doesn't really hurt the plants. Shown by your amazing growth and bright colors! At the same time though it will remain suspended in the water column and can thrive on meager rations of any organics, much below what aquatic plants can compete. Changing media or increasing water flow will do absolutely nothing to help it. The algae has to die to not make your water look green. You also have to get the dead algae out. 

The two surefire ways are A) UV sterilizer B) Blackout. I've had diatom and green water blooms in my reefs in the past and it is the only way. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## catweazle

AguaVerde was correct. Then, each child could have seen the outbreak of waterbloom. I did not. :wacko:

Although I know the reason, it is not one isolated reason.

But i did not and still do not have time.

I could not borough an UV bulb.

04-12









09-12









11-12
Weekend. Flocculants and wc. I do not like flocculants but it was the only option left. Darkness didn't do the tric.










12-12
WC, flocculants, wc.









During wc I spotted a juvenile Cor. Panda. It is not all sorrow and misery!










A bit back in business. The Bolbitus suffered. You see some floating plants. Other priorities. In real the looks is better.

14-12


----------



## catweazle

19-12
After some rude pruning. But I can look now for growth.


----------



## m3177o

im diggin' the color and variety. how often do you trim?


----------



## catweazle

Weekly recurrent. But let the photo's speak. The Myriophylum is now to big. The Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba" I almost lost, but wil come back.

Do not look at the algea, they will be addressed when the plants are realy growing.

12-21


----------



## cristi_ionescu_79

Hi, 
Why do you add a drop of fertilisator in your co2 bottle?
Thank you in advance,
Cristi Ionescu


----------



## catweazle

In my new tank I do not use Bio-Co2 (yeast method) anymore. Well, that's to say. When I run out of Co2 I always start a CO2 bottle with:

- sugar
- yeast
- a drop of fertilisator (you can use fertilisator for an aquarium or for normal plants)

Why the fertilisator? The idea is that yeast does not grow only on sugar but needs also some other elements. IMHO a yeast CO2 bottle functions better with a drop of fertilisator then without, but this is based on trial and error, and not on a real research.


----------



## jerrybforl

Interesting. What exactly is fertilisator? and what substrate are you using?


----------



## catweazle

Sorry, broken english. Fertilisator: plant food, fertilizer. But only for CO2 with the yeast method. Normally I use a CO2 cylinder.

In this tank I am using for the bottom plain sand with some laterite powder.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Catweazle,

Thank you very very much for your journal and information. We're sorely lacking in good information about Dutch style aquaria; both in technique and technical areas. I've been following the NBAT contests for years in hopes of figuring out details about such aquariums. Any information you can give us here in the US will be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## rwong2k

great looking tank

i've been trying to figure out the name of that plant for a while 'proserpinaca palustris cuba '

seen it at my lfs' display tank but i can't find it anywhere! grr!


----------



## catweazle

A little late reply, sorry. The NBAT competition involves a jury which visits the contestant. They see the tank as is, and not from a photo. They look at:

- Biological aspects (fish, health of fish, choosen plants and more)
- Esthetics (composition)
- General (technical, safety and more)

Biological is important, cause the welbeinhg of the livestock prevelates.

Composition is subjective. Even sometimes depending on who is the judge.

It is possible that a great scape will loose from a lesser scape.

On Dutch forums people complain that the NBAT is old-fashioned. There is no category for Amano or similar tanks. Partly, I agree, but if you enter a contest, you know what the rules are. Another complaint is that the tanks are looked at when they are super. After the examination most of them collapses.

Maybe this year I will join the test. I will not be succefull. Even if I would win in the club, than I will fail at the district level. In the district of my club there are some former champions. They are much better. So they will be delegated to the nationwide competition.

Competitors at the nationwide level are very experienced. Most of them have the gift of the green thumb. And they know about plants, pruning, growing.

Al those aquariums will use pH controlled CO2 addition. A very small number have sumps (tank beneath tank for filtration), most of them use canisters. And you won't be surprised that those are Eheims (majority). Addition of plantfood depends partially on age. KNO3 and KH2PO4 is sometimes added. But some of them use just fishfood (like Daphnia). Light is still T8, sometimes combined with T5. T5 will gradually win. Colours? 830, 840, 865 and 890. Sometimes 9xx.

In May 2009 was a report from the competition of 2006 in the Journal of the NBAT. It concentrated on water values. I show below a table of values that is maybe remarkable. Note, the values are a snapshot. You do not know what happens before or afterwards.

Table with Top 5


TKHNO3PO4CO2 1247.330< 0.14.52277.1750.2514.43257.3320.254.64256.8350.1145267.632012.2

The question behind these values was whether they did follow the Redfield Ratio. You can also compare the values with PPS, EI, NPT, etc. Whether it makes sense?

Still I do believe that the experience of the participants more matters, than many methods. 20 years back there were beautiful scapes. Other plants where used, probably the composition of tapwater then was completely different (more elements in it). The knowledge about growing plants should not be underestimated. You must simply know when you prune a Lotus how long it takes to be wellformed again. IMHO the focus on feeding plants is good, but maybe a bit too much. Obviously you feed plants. But it does not guarantees a beautiful aquarium.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

ek hou van die stuk hout!

jou bak is pragtig!


----------



## catweazle

Baie dankie vir jou kompliment. Altyd aardig om te lees. The piece of wood I have now for 6 years. It is getting "thin". Maybe time to search for a new piece. 

To all,

I used in my previous post the word collaps. Wrong word. What I tried to say is that not the complete year round the topaquariums are peaking. This because they are experimenting with scapes, do not give the amount of attention to the aquarium as before the competition, etc.. But still most of them will make many people jealous. And sometimes they just let it go for a period. One of the judges told me that he visited a competitor and he was a bit disappointed cause the aquarium was at that point (euphemistic) not in shape. But then again I think many of us may recognize this.


----------



## catweazle

2011-02-11, so a photo of yesterday. I'm still searching for a scape.


----------



## catweazle

Update


----------



## joeeey

Ahhh Very Nice!


----------



## Tex Gal

I really love your tank. I'm a sucker for red plants. I love all the color variations you have from the yellows to greens to reds.


----------



## ValorG

Wow looks great! Searching for a scape? Looks scaped enough for me. ;p


----------



## catweazle

There is a discrepancy between reality and what I have in my mind.


----------



## catweazle

Loose plants. Thermometer in front. But, who cares. Just photo's during the week.

I'll plan to get rid of some plants (not the species, but the volume) and will introduce one or two. Because I'm still not pleased with the contrast.


----------



## Puffbug

Wow! Your tank is a real beauty. I really like the contrast of the colors. The reds and bright greens really tie it together. Bravo!


----------



## MaryD

Lovely!


----------



## catweazle

Thanks.

Maybe some information you'll want, cause this is the new situation:

*Size (cm): *
169 x 59 x 59 (10-10-2010 first time filled)

*Filters:*
Jebao 104 (2000l/h) and Jebao 304 (1200l/h)
I know, I'm aware off the discussion about these types. I simply could not afford the more established brands at the time.

*Light:*
6 times 58 watt, on 3 electronic ballasts, dimmable, no reflectors, only at 15:00 the 6 bulbs are 100%, before and after less (ligthing i from 7:00-23:00)

*Heating:*
External

*CO2:*
Sera Seramic pH-Controller, pressured bottle

*Water Measurement:*
I have a lot of problems with testsets. I just can't read the colors. Only thing measured now is pH (6.8-6.9) and KH 5-6 (depending on WC with osmosis water)

*Plantfeeding:*
fluid, CSM+B, irregular KNO3 and KH2PO4 (let's say bare minimum), each week 2 times live fishfood (daphnia, red mosquito larvae) which also gives plants a boost.


----------



## catweazle

Some plants are out. Bought some new Echinorus. Recieved some cuttings of balsamica. Let's say an tank in between.


----------



## greatdane

beautifull, wonderfull selection of plants,


----------



## ryguy

I like how it fits into your room, cool lid, very chic. Me likey. The plants look awesome!


----------



## catweazle

Thnx all.

This weekend I will move some groups to new places. The Aponegeton ulvaceus which is not very visible, will get a better place.

The Echinodorus ozelot did not start growing. Do not know why. The balsamica is doing well, but the Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba" is not.

But for now, this is the situation yesterday.


----------



## Tex Gal

Your tank is beautiful! I could look at it all day. What a beautiful box of color in your room! It beats any bouquet out there. I'm a sucker for all that color. I love the interest you have with the variety of shape color and texture. Yous is my FAVORITE type of aquascape!


----------



## shauliko

no words. this one takes my breath away...


----------



## barclaya

catweazle said:


> Thnx all.
> 
> This weekend I will move some groups to new places. The Aponegeton ulvaceus which is not very visible, will get a better place.
> 
> The Echinodorus ozelot did not start growing. Do not know why. The balsamica is doing well, but the Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba" is not.
> 
> But for now, this is the situation yesterday.


very nice tank. Its look like BBA on the red plant. I also have that red plant. on the bottom leaf/old leaf always grow BBA. what is the name of that plant?


----------



## catweazle

I think you are refering to the Rotala Macrandra. (If you mean the Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba", well that is simple. I did not start with healthy plants. This will take time. It have to grow "out". When the stems ar log enough I will prune them, lossing the bad parts. Patience is the trick.)

Are there algea in my tank? Several. Maybe the wrong forum to say this, but I question myself in this order:

- Are the fish doing allright?
- Are the plants growing?
- [...]Whatever I think
- Are the algea becoming distracting?

So I accept algea. As long as they do no distract. At this point there are more than I want, but not distracting (maybe on the Lobelia). Why? I do not know.

Am I going to do something about it? I put enough in my tank (fert to KNO3 and KH2PO4, CO2).

I'm tempted to use a new product which helps fighting algea (but it is based on salicylates. I know that acetylsalicylic acid is not toxic, but it has influence on fish (link)). And I'm reluctant to use algicides.

So for now I'm left with maybe tempering the light and pruning.

You wrote "I also have that red plant. on the bottom leaf/old leaf always grow BBA". Essentially you say that you have to prune those leaves (they parasitize and you do not want the plant to put energy in dying leaves), and give more space between the stems. Rotala Macrandra must have light.

But this is my (worthless) half cent. There are enough people who will have a different, outspoken opinion and even a "one size, fits all" answer.


----------



## joshp428

what amazing tanks, regardless of whether or not they are true to dutch style. 

Quick question though, the background in the original tank, did you have some kind of natural plant created background on mesh or something? Looked like there were all kinds of plants in the back but mounted vertically.


----------



## catweazle

In the old tank I used Microsorium pteropus (attached with straight pins).


----------



## catweazle

Montlhy update.

One plant (Nessea) I removed and put it on emerse growth. But soon a new species will be introduced.

At this point I'm seeing some structure I like, so I won't shuffle the plants anymore, so they can start growing. In November my tank must be ready for the club-competition.

And for this time, also some fishes and shrimps.



























Nettle. Enjoyable!



























The shrimps enjoy the nettle also!


----------



## catweazle

Time for an update. Some weekday photo's.

Due to my vacation some plants look hungry. Pruning is needed. And certainly thinning out. But I still want to start my old tank, so I'll need a place for nursing plants for that tank. But I've got 2 months before the clubcompetition is there. Will be though, looking at my "competitors". On the other hand it is also an learningexperience, that competition.


----------



## MNellis3023

Absolutely beautiful tank. I love the combination of color and plant types. Great Job!


----------



## Tex Gal

What crypt is this in the right foreground?


----------



## catweazle

It is the Cryptocoryne wendtii (brown). 

By the way Tex Gall, youre tank'is doing fine!


----------



## catweazle

Update for today


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

jy kan vir seker planten grooien! ek is baie jaloors 

you got skills man! your tank is looking fantastic, good luck in the competition.


----------



## catweazle

Dank je wel wearsbunnyslippers. Lyk inderdaad wel 'n bietjie te groei, maar tog ...

At 8-10 Willem van Wezel (you know him), visited mij tank. Normally a contestor would have pruned and also would have cleaned the window... I did not. Too busy. And because I was responsible for him during the day, my head was not with my tank.

Eventually this means that I will be last in the club competition (7-11 we'll hear the results). But it was a very pleasant day, visiting the other members/contestors.

Willem was pleased with 3/4 of the tank. And ofcourse, he wants the wood outside the tank. Took me thinking. So I'm rescaping, but not with a good result. Somewehere mid november new pictures.


----------



## jessezm

Really beautiful tank! Love the bristlenose


----------



## londonloco

Both tanks are stunning....


----------



## soonerpuffer

beautiful tank!!


----------



## catweazle

Thnx for the compliments.

No new photo's. Just two which show my tank at the day when it was criticized.









Left









Right

And yes, I know the results of this contest. From the 4 contestants, I ended first. So I was too negative about my tank (or not sure enough). The difference between the number two and me, was just 0,5 point. It could have been more, only if I would have done the needed maintenance. It means I may enter the contest at district-level. I won't stand any chance cause in my district is a club with tanks from out of space. I'll give a link to a blog from somebody who visited them.

http://blog.extraplant.com/visit-to-the-netherlands.html


----------



## catweazle

Lucky shot of some residents. The oldest is from 1997 (yes sometimes you have to learn the hard way that fishes do need a school/pack ). Average they are round 10-11 years.


----------



## catweazle

An update. 5 feb this will be inspected for the district.


----------



## londonloco

Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## catweazle

Thanks. I hope the judge will think the same. But there are a lot of weaknesses...

One of the reasons I did not posted for a long time is a reorganisation of my tanks. My goal is a reduction, but an increase in liters.

My tank in the living room is the above one. An almost high tech, planted tank, 1.79x0.59x0.59 (cm).

In december I did create a cabinet for my old 1.60x0.50x0.50 (cm), and this is a now a (starting) Tanganyika, with temporary some Echinodorus.










This made a 80cm tank obsolete. A 60cm tank will also be depricated. This year I will start a 1.20x0.40x0.50 (cm) which must turnout to be a hilstreambased, non-heated, Walstad-tank. The soil is in preparation, but a cabinet still has to be build. This tank will get the Echinodorus from the Tanganyika.

So I'll end up with 3 tanks (which represent a wide range of our hobby), and a fourth little one (Aqua 40, 7 US gallon tank) which will be a shrimp-tank (food for the Tanganyika)


----------



## londonloco

What fish are you going to house in the Tangy Tank?


----------



## catweazle

A bit off-topic, my fault, so I'll answer gladly.

Present:
- colony «Lamprologus» multifasciatus
- 1 Julidochromis transcriptus (remaining offspring)

Coming soon:
- A group Synodontis lucipinnis (5), maybe this saturday

In the (near) future:
- A school of Paracyprichromis brieni 'yellow cheek' (>=10 and <=20)
- A couple Altolamprologus calvus 'black, white or yellow, I do no know yet' (1M, 1F)

I do not like to introduce a lot of fish at once. It all will be F1 or higher. No wild import (I can't find a correct translation).


----------



## bookface

Hi Cat, sweet tank. Dont forget to clean the glass...


----------



## catweazle

[smilie=l:

Not this time oops. And I'll will paint the gray PVC pipe in the lovely color blackboard. (I'll make new ones, which will be painted).


----------



## catweazle

Because the 5th in the Netherlands the wheater was bad (relatively) the judge visited me to day.

Last week









Today









The ulvaceus let me down. Well, next year better.


----------



## catweazle

Time for an update.

The result of the contest was 7th of 20. For me a pleasant surprise. (388 points out of 400)
Comments? Golden rule not well implemented. too much plants too tight togheter, not enough variation in type of leaves (lack of round leaves)

Some fish.



















Photo dating from 03-11, changing the scape with the comments in mind









04-06 Another scape, but with a lack of TLC, which shows in "problems".




































And because I let it grow further, did not find the time for pruning and WC this resulted in algea. So, time for maintenance, some loss of plants.

My own fault.

04-17


----------



## catweazle

Update. Photos are taken at 06/28. Some algea issues.


----------



## Aquaticz

Take a look at metricide 14
Its cheap and it is a great algaecide
but as you already know- consistant

U can get it at dealmed.com
PS
Wet has a calculator for mixing it up as well


----------



## OrangeCones

catweazle said:


>


What is that lovely plant just left of center (bright green and a corkscrew effect)?

Such a beautiful tank, thanks for sharing its progression.


----------



## catweazle

@Aquaticz,

In the Netherlands we use ofcourse the original USA-product (but it is difficult to get), but also a Dutch version of it. And there are white label bottles with Gluteraldehyde. I hate using this stuff, but have to mention that at this moment during a waterchange I dose it directly on those spots (Microsorium) which are the worst. 

@OrangeCones
That is a emers Echinodorus argentinensus. Still not sure that it is a tradename or the right name. But it does not keep that form. Aponogeton ulvaceus would be a better choice.


----------



## simwiz

cookymonster said:


> that red plants looks so good if you dont mind me asking what is it


It looks like rotala macandra, but let's wait for confirmation


----------



## catweazle

You are correct. I don not get why I missed the question.

To the left is the Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba".


----------



## catweazle

Little update. And yes, still some algea.

I'm not satisfied about the stricta's. The colour contrast is not very good.


----------



## catweazle

I overcome the threadalgea. Now I must focus on the scape again. Left is weak. I'm thinking of which eyecatcher I have to use. Maybe the crypto will return to the front.


----------



## Aquaticz

May I ask....what are the foreground plants in the last photo posted


----------



## catweazle

Last photo, from left to right:

Commelinacea sp. green (could be the old name, Floscopa scandens seems to be the new name)

Lindernia rotundifolia "variegated"


----------



## Aquaticz

Thanks Catweazle
I do not think have seen Floscopa scandens before but I like it. I am about to do a new scape on a 55 gal tank hope I can find some


----------



## catweazle

If you can not find it, pb me. Although I do not think it will survive a journey from the Netherlands to the States(?).


----------



## Aquaticz

Thanks
Not sure about shipping though
However the fact that you offered is appreciated
Have a great day


----------



## catweazle

In october the judge will be visiting. In base this is the scape he will be presented. Some small changes will be made (Rotala needs to be an smaller group by example).


----------



## catweazle

Almost 13-10. I still have a lot to finetune.


----------



## cv3back

I can't get over how much I enjoy this tank...the color and the lushness of the plants is really inspiring. Good luck with the competition!


----------



## sharkl11

Last 2 pics name of plant?


----------



## catweazle

Used plants are: 

1	Hydrocleis nymphoides
2	Hydrocotyle leucocephala
3	Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba"
4	Hygrophila balsamica
5	Vesicularia montagnei (Christmass mos)
6	Hygrophila pinnatifida
7	Ottelia ulvifolia
8	Nymphaea lotus
9	Limnophila aromatica
10	Hygrophila stricta
11	Limnophila aquatica (Reuzen Ambulia)
12	Rotala macrandra
13	Microsorium pteropus “windelov”
14	Floscopa cf. scandens (Commelinacae sp. Green)
15	Potamogeton gayi
16	Bacopa caroliniana
17	Lindernia parviflora 'Variegated’
18	Cryptocoryne balansae

I have some problems with a photo-attachment. This will follow.

By the way, the judge was sick, which means that the members may vote at 5-11.


----------



## catweazle

And at last the promissed photo with the numbers corresponding to the previous list.


----------



## BruceF

This is a great tank cat. The list is very helpful.


----------



## catweazle

A bit double, but more readable. In the second photo the Lindernia moved to the left (it is not in front of the balansae anymore), and when you would really watch closely, behind the Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba" the Shinnersia rivularis 'Weiss-Grün' is gone. I removed it for the contest. It will go back and stay untill my "Wallstad-tank" is ready. Sometime.


















1 Hydrocleis nymphoides
2 Hydrocotyle leucocephala
3 Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba"
4 Hygrophila balsamica
5 Vesicularia montagnei (Christmass mos)
6 Hygrophila pinnatifida
7 Ottelia ulvifolia
8 Nymphaea lotus
9 Limnophila aromatica
10 Hygrophila stricta
11 Limnophila aquatica (Reuzen Ambulia)
12 Rotala macrandra
13 Microsorium pteropus "windelov"
14 Floscopa cf. scandens (Commelinacae sp. Green)
15 Potamogeton gayi
16 Bacopa caroliniana
17 Lindernia parviflora 'Variegated'
18 Cryptocoryne balansae


----------



## RcScRs

It's been a while since I've seen a well done dutch. Well done, looks like it just came out at the advent of planted tanks!


----------



## catweazle

Not a realy good video, because the color is pale (my light was dimmed). It is taken as preperation for the presentation of the clubcompetition. The judge was ill, so the members are going to vote 11-5.


----------



## wet

your tank is awesome. Posting to subscribe


----------



## catweazle

Result of the club contest is shown here.

http://onsnatuurgenot.nl/v2012.htm

It also gives some idea about a aquarium-club in the Netherlands (and yes my name is Robert).


----------



## snapshooter

I notice that the substrates are light and gravel-like. What substrates are commonly used in Dutch tanks?


----------



## catweazle

This depends on the "skill-level" and the fish.

By example, Corydoras will be given sand, a big percentage of aquarists will not accept gravel because this could effect the "mouth". At certain moment it was trendy to have gravel combined with sand (like a sandbox or beach) special for the cory's but that faded away.

Starters will buy most of the time gravel (1-3 mm). Normally with some black in it. Sometimes in all kind of colours but that will be changed if they want to start a "real" Dutch tank.

Depending on the preference of the keeper, dutch-tanks can have sand or gravel (sand 1-3mm). For a contrast a dark bottom is preferred. Sans is never really dark. Except for the Hawai?-black sand. I use sand with my fish kept in mind. My friend Willem van Wezel (former champion, country wide) tried sand, but returned to gravel again. IHO this is more easy for placing plants.

The "modern" keepers are experimenting with subtrates like JBL Manado etc. Those bottoms whch regulate pH/KH (for a certain amount of time). Those bottoms are dark.

The following URL

http://www.nbat.nl/aquarium/aquar_lhk.html

refers to the nationwide contest. It is not realy a webpage which is intuitive, but when you click you'll see what kind of bottoms the champions used.


----------



## Octavusprime

Outstanding tank. So bright with very distinct contrasts of shape, color and texture.


----------



## Tex Gal

Your tank is gorgeous. So love the Dutch style. I love your use of nymphaea micrantha in the front. That usually has such big leaves. You have managed to keep them short and thick. Congrats on your contest placing!


----------



## snapshooter

Thanks for the link!


----------



## catweazle

I promissed snapshooter photo's form the lighthood. At last here they are...


The lighthood is an rectangle, made of oak. Inside it is painted white.

The hood is a "sandwich", or a hood with a double bottom, althoug top is maybe better.

The sockets are mounted to a board. The board is mounted with screws to the real hood. Some people overhere use velcro. That is more easy to dismount when needed.

The advantage of an double bottom is that the cables are invisible. In the edges they are lead inside in the cabinet two the ballasts (still 2, because I have install still the third (after an year)).

Can I tell more? I do not think so. Except that to the left and right there are two RVS gas springs. When you open the hood this is easy with a beatifull hightech noice (which are the words of others). For me it is just fine to have a hood which opens easy.


----------



## snapshooter

Thank you for taking the time to take the pictures. I think this might be my winter project.

Francine


----------



## catweazle

As it was at 2-24. The day the judge came. At 3-23 the results follow. Let's say I do not have high hopes.


----------



## Aplomado

Beautiful!


----------



## Yo-han

And what was the result?


----------



## BruceF

It is interesting to see how the plant growth has changed this tank. Still it looks great.


----------



## catweazle

update. Yesterday before maintenance.


----------



## Silenced

Just OMG NICE WORK!


----------



## catweazle

There is some progress, but I'm still not satisfied. Plants are not growing as they should.


----------



## catweazle

At 5-10 our club will organize the "inspection". So with a month to go I'm trying to scape. About one week before 5-10 everything will be set at height.


----------



## BruceF

Looking good. It will be interesting to see how you refine this in the next few weeks.


----------



## DRDuck

How did you attach the riccia on the back of the tank?


----------



## catweazle

The Riccia was attached in Vescularia

Photo from yesteray (yes I should have closed the curtains)










And my Tanganyika










(Walstad is in the otherthread)

The planted tank is at last showing growth. Took me a long time after the disaster with the lighting.


----------



## catweazle

After pruning, 2014/08/25.

At last there is some grow.


----------



## BruceF

Always good to see you posting. Tank is looking good.


----------



## TankAaron

Someday, my tank is going to grow up to look like yours. >.>


----------



## catweazle

Question of opinion. All is relative. IMHO there are too many holes in the scape. The stricta's are new so they have to adapt. And there is Bacopa, invisible. The Ambulia are great. I admit.

But after a period of no grow I'm happy. I believe I did mention it in the past, but the tank suffered from no light. It all just stopped. When that was fixed after a week, I could not get the plants growing. With the focus on the feeding regime I overlooked some things. My lighthood is in the inside painted (white). It is a really annoying job to clean that. So let's say it was blackened by fungus. After cleaning (the light bulbs too, just removing the Ca) it is going well.

Rather ignorant from my side. Or maybe a narrow/tunnel vision. Sometimes I forget to look a the complete picture...


----------



## Narayanan

Logged in Just to comment on this tank ... ur tank look Superbbbbb...


----------



## catweazle

Thanks.


----------



## k zeller

catweazle said:


> Lucky shot of some residents. The oldest is from 1997 (yes sometimes you have to learn the hard way that fishes do need a school/pack ). Average they are round 10-11 years.


what are the fish pictured here. i really like what appears as a very friendly/active schooling behavior.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi catweazle,

I really like your tank, do you do anything special to keep the Nymphaea micrantha leaves small?


----------



## fishfan

The light substrate and emperor tetras just go so well with the plants.


----------



## customtanks

Very nice an healthy, i wish i could get my MMW to grow like that!


----------



## customtanks

k zeller said:


> what are the fish pictured here. i really like what appears as a very friendly/active schooling behavior.


Clown loaches they love to swim in a school like that, an also eat snails.


----------



## catweazle

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi catweazle,
> I really like your tank, do you do anything special to keep the Nymphaea micrantha leaves small?


A bit late. Sorry.

You've got a Nymphaea micrantha. This plant is lovely (IMHO) when it is kept no too low.

I've got the ordinairy Nymphaea. An ordinairy Nymphaea is kept low by teasing the plant. Just each leave which is growing to high or to big, prune it as close to the substrate as you can. A second possibility, which is extra, is to take a knife and cut to the substrate, so you damage the roots. But that is something I do not do.

When keeping the leaves small, watch and learn about the growth. So you get a feeling when to prune, how much to prune. When you let it grow to high, you have to prune more, so you are left with gaps, and the need for patience.


----------



## redthumb

Is the canopy DIY


----------



## catweazle

I do not understand the meaning of this reply. Sorry, but I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## HDBenson

Redthumb is asking if you made the canopy your self or if is pre-made by the distributor.


----------



## catweazle

Thank you. I struggled with the word canopy. The cabinet/chest is made by a carpenter/furniture maker. I gave him a sketch/blue print.

The light hood is for this kind of cabinets standard overhere, when refering to the double bottom.


----------



## DutchMuch

I had no idea this journal existed!!! FABULOUS!


----------

